# The Creatine you're taking is 100% crap. This is what your body wants.



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

It's called Creatine-Glycerol-Phosphate. 

You see, our bodies use ATP (Adenosine Tri-phosphate) and ADP (Adenosine Di-phosphate) for energy, which is produced by Mitochondrion. The powerhouse of the cell. That part you knew. At least, I hope you did.

One day it occured to me, why the hell aren't there any straight up Creatine Phosphate products out there? Since it's the phosphorous our body use for energy. And this is what I found...

*Metabolic Nutrition - C.G.P. Creatine Glycerol Phosphate

*http://guaranteedsupplements.com/images/products/detail/4830006.jpghttp://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41RqXb71pgL.jpg





Below is an overview. 


Superior to Creatine  Monohydrate. Triggers Harder Muscle Contractions. Amplifies Muscle Pumps  and Enhances Vascularity. Increases ATP Production & Prolongs  Endurance. No Bloating, No Cramping, No Loading, No Sugar. C.G.P. is  ideal for any consumer who demands superior quality, uncompromising  results, and is looking to increase lean muscle mass, strength,  endurance, and maximize physical enhancement, guaranteed! Dedicated to  manufacturing high quality nutritional supplements backed by scientific  research and formulated by a medical doctor. 

Blah, blah, blah. The same shit every other creatine product says. But this is the part where it gets good! 

It's 100% stable  and absorbable phosphate bonded creatine supplement. *Unlike creatine  monohydrate which mostly converts into "Creatinine" [a toxic and unusable  form of creatine]* *once mixed in liquid,* C.G.P's chemical structure is  strong enough to be mixed in water or other beverages without any  degradation which affects other creatine products. Engineered with a  glycerol compound, C.G.P. is able to accelerate absorption in the GI  Track via a specialized pathway, thus eliminating all negative side  effects such as cramps, bloating and nausea associated with most  creatine products. C.G.P's superior phosphate bonded chemical structure  remains completely intact and is directly assimilated into your  bloodstream. 

Due to C.G.P.'s high absorption rate, a "loading phase" or  "high carbohydrate" beverage are not needed, allowing C.G.P. to be used  by individuals on low carbohydrate diets, C.G.P. serves as its own high  energy phosphate and electrolyte reservoir contributing to the product  of ATP, delaying fatigue, increasing strength, and magnifying endurance.  Not only do the ingredients in C.G.P. prolong physical stamina, but  they also improve nutrition utilization and muscle recovery making it a  critical supplement in any athlete's workout.  

Ingredients in Creatine-Glycerol-Phosphate Complex: Potassium, Alpha-Lipoic Acid,  Magnesium, Calcium, Sodium.

Its as basic as it gets. 

Get'em!


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

For real, read this shit


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow never heard of this one. How did you stumble on this? I have been taking pure creatine mono I order off Orbit and never have any problems.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Wow never heard of this one. How did you stumble on this? I have been taking pure creatine mono I order off Orbit and never have any problems.



My College text books, lectures, labs. Lets just say I will be receiving a degree in some sort of Anatomy and Physiology field. 

I did some internet searching for creatine phosphate supplements and found this site to be the best price. http://www.healthdesigns.com/metabolic-nutrition-c-g-p-unflavored-400-grams 400g is like $20. They also have 800g and if you search the interwebz you can find a coupon for the site. The only one that worked for me was for a $5 off first order. So with shipping cost $20 some bucks. 

Im stoked about this find!


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 5, 2011)

Cool I'll have to try it soon.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 6, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Cool I'll have to try it soon.



fo shizzle my nizzle


----------



## R1balla (Dec 6, 2011)

any proof it works better than mono? just curious


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn did you even read the OP?


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

i snort it


----------



## R1balla (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 6, 2011)

Sold! My Kry-Alkalyne just ran out. I need something, and this looks good bro. Thanks for sharing!

EDIT: Do you happen to know the serving size?  Is it the typical 5g or less because it is better absorbed?


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 6, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Sold! My Kry-Alkalyne just ran out. I need something, and this looks good bro. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> EDIT: Do you happen to know the serving size?  Is it the typical 5g or less because it is better absorbed?



They have 400g and 800g. A serving size is 1scoop = 10g. but since you dont need to load you can use it on training days only so Itll last longer.

it taste good too.


----------



## newkid (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll have to look into this one. How long have you been on it and have you seen any actual reviews? Most creatine descriptions make them seem like they're the best of best.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Dec 6, 2011)

Just another example of FUD marketing.



> Unlike creatine monohydrate which mostly converts into "Creatinine" [a toxic and unusable form of creatine] once mixed in liquid



That line is bullshit. Mostly converts? Last I looked at a study, after 3 days in an acidic (3 pH or so, iirc) liquid, only 20% of the creatine had converted to creatinine.

And toxic? Wtf. Our bodies PRODUCE creatinine from creatine, and our kidneys filter it out unless it gets further metabolized. Even the product mentioned will raise serum creatinine levels. 



> thus eliminating all negative side effects such as cramps, bloating and nausea associated with most creatine products


Cramps? No one gets cramps from creatine. Well, unless they're stupid and decide to not drink any water for the next 24 hours. Nausea? Never heard of that one. Bloating? Ok, I've heard that one, but the only water *I* seem to be retaining is intramuscular. Hell, if bloating was significant, you'd think that every creatine study out there would show a massive weight gain from just the water retention, but that's not the case. Just marketing FUD.



> accelerate absorption in the GI Track via a specialized pathway


Har, har har. "Did you mean 'GI Tract?' says Google.
Specialized pathway? Huh? You mean there was a totally unused absorption pathway just for CGP? 



> Due to C.G.P.'s high absorption rate


Ok, it's high... but no specifics. In fact, the above statement would be true even if monohydrate was absorbed faster than CGP. Seriously, I teach the same shit to marketing students on a weekly basis.



> C.G.P's superior phosphate bonded chemical structure remains completely intact and is directly assimilated into your bloodstream.


Ok, so if it's completely intact, how the hell can the muscle use it? It would have to be broken down first, no?

This stuff has been around since 2002, and I'd say there's probably a reason no one's heard about it.  If it really was so much better, I think it would have been a top seller by now.

Oh, and if you try it and like it, be sure to compare it not to just monohydrate, but monohydrate, plus ALA, plus a potassium supplement, plus a magnesium supplement. Oddly, ALA improves creatine uptake by muscle cells. Coincidence it's found in this product combined with a form of creatine that supposedly doesn't need it?


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmm...I might have to search for more reviews.  My kry last me 3+ months, and I only use it on the day I train too.  Still, thanks for sharing...


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 6, 2011)

With a degree in an Anatomy and Physiology field soon to be had I'm confident in the product ingredients and my knowledge of the human body at the cellular level. 

Take it or leave it. Im too tired to go tit for tat about this.

As you should with any product do your own research.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Dec 6, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Do you happen to know the serving size?  Is it the typical 5g or less because it is better absorbed?



No, it's 10 grams. Because there's less creatine by weight since it's got the glycerol and phosphates added on. 

Plus: 
Potassium 720 mg
Alpha-Lipoic Acid 100 mg 
Magnesium 75 mg


----------



## ThreeGigs (Dec 6, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> With a degree in an Anatomy and Physiology field soon to be had I'm confident in the product ingredients and my knowledge of the human body at the cellular level.
> 
> Take it or leave it. Im too tired to go tit for tat about this.
> 
> As you should with any product do your own research.



I'd be willing to try it if I could find it without the potassium, ALA, magnesium, calcium and sodium. And at a lower price. I mean hell, I can get 1000 grams of monohydrate for the same price as 400 grams of this stuff, which is 200 servings compared to 40 servings. Granted, the potassium and ALA are nice, but their presence still makes me wonder why they're included at all if the CGP form is so much more awesome by itself. Especially since there are studies which show that ALA improves creatine uptake.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 6, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> Ok, so if it's completely intact, how the hell can the muscle use it? It would have to be broken down first, no?



No. ATP attaches to the think filament myosin cross bridge head that is bound to the thin filament called actin. ATP attaches to the myosin head and detaches after the power stroke from actin breaking the ATP into ADP and an inorganic phosphorus, retracing the myosin.....


Im too tired to give this loser a fucking science lecture.


----------



## Rodja (Dec 6, 2011)

For this claim to be valid, you have to completely ignore the overwhelmingly large body of peer-reviewed research on the efficacy of creatine monohydrate.  Also, I have yet to see any research showing that CrP is more effective than mono.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 6, 2011)

Rodja said:


> For this claim to be valid, you have to completely ignore the overwhelmingly large body of peer-reviewed research on the efficacy of creatine monohydrate.  Also, I have yet to see any research showing that CrP is more effective than mono.



Peer-reviews can be swayed. Just like statistics. 

Just because it's popular doesn't mean jack.


----------



## Rodja (Dec 6, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Peer-reviews can be swayed. Just like statistics.
> 
> Just because it's popular doesn't mean jack.



So, you make a claim that has ZERO research supporting it and then say that research doesn't matter.  There is such awful logic in this statement because you cannot be proven wrong.  Again, post some research showing the CrP is superior to CrM.  The research on CrM has been replicated hundred's of times, which is exactly why it's popular.


----------



## thenameless (Dec 7, 2011)

interesting, will look into. thanks OP


----------



## Cork (Dec 7, 2011)

threegigs, I like you.

TJTJ you shouldn't try and cut someone down just because you're going to get "some sort of degree in A&P."  I have a degree in chemistry but that doesn't make me the be all and end all in discussion of *insert chemistry topic here*.  

"If you think you know everything; you know nothing."

threegigs brings up valid arguments and if you can't refute them, then so be it.  You shouldn't take it so personally.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll have to take the OP's word for it


----------



## suprfast (Dec 7, 2011)

Rodja said:


> So, you make a claim that has ZERO research supporting it and then say that research doesn't matter.  There is such awful logic in this statement because you cannot be proven wrong.  Again, post some research showing the CrP is superior to CrM.  The research on CrM has been replicated hundred's of times, which is exactly why it's popular.



But his professor said so.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 7, 2011)

It is your responsibility to do your own research. 

I did mine.


----------



## Rodja (Dec 7, 2011)

Post said research that shows CrP is superior to CrM.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 7, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Post said research that shows CrP is superior to CrM.



^^Peer Reviewed.  Every week there is a newer better product out.  I remember when CEE was better than CM.  

Then Creapure CM was better than just regular CM.  

As long as you buy it, they will say its better.  Remember the disclaimer at the bottom of every supplement bottle, "These statements have not be evaluated by the FDA."  Meaning they can make just about any claim they want with any wacky study.


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2011)

R1balla said:


> any proof it works better than mono? just curious


 
course not. But its backed by bro science. and you can fuckin depend on that!


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 8, 2011)

SFW said:


> course not. But its backed by bro science. and you can fuckin depend on that!



Research scientist confesses to falsifying numerous studies published in peer-reviewed journals


----------



## Rodja (Dec 8, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Research scientist confesses to falsifying numerous studies published in peer-reviewed journals



Nice attempt at a red herring.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Dec 8, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> No. ATP attaches to the think filament myosin cross bridge head that is bound to the thin filament called actin. ATP attaches to the myosin head and detaches after the power stroke from actin breaking the ATP into ADP and an inorganic phosphorus, retracing the myosin.....
> 
> 
> Im too tired to give this loser a fucking science lecture.



You're also apparently too tired to stay on topic. You quoted me questioning the claim that CGP is absorbed into the BLOODSTREAM intact. Then you replied with how muscle contraction works. Creatine doesn't have jack crap to do with muscle contraction, it's only used as a phosphorous donor to turn ADP back into ATP. Either your reading comprehension skills are abysmal, or it was a nice try at a strawman argument. Either way this 'loser' is coming back to call you out and ask _again_ what happens to the intact, glycerol-bound molecule after it hits the bloodstream. My take is that if it isn't broken down at some point, it won't be taken up by muscle cells via one of the GLUT-X pathways, and so even though it makes it into the bloodstream, it would have lower muscle uptake. Plus, once in the muscle, wouldn't the glycerol inhibit the phosphor donating abilities?


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## acemon (Dec 9, 2011)

Well with all the input from everyone I am going to give this product a shot. I will post my results, if any.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 9, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> It is your responsibility to do your own research.
> 
> I did mine.





acemon said:


> Well with all the input from everyone I am going to give this product a shot. I will post my results, if any.



 A man who thinks for himself. I like that. 

Now remember creatine is best used during aerobic activity when your body uses glycolysis for energy. Hence why I like the Glycerol bond. Now if all you do is lift, and no cardio at all, your body uses the Kreb's cycle. 

So IMO for best results you will find this to be most useful when hitting the gym on intense WOs. But I take it with all WOs.(unless you use CrM to stay bloated so you look big)


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 22, 2011)

Dude I am loving this stuff! My endurance is way up! 

What about you "acemon"


----------



## acemon (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is some information on CGP. I started using this product roughly a couple of weeks ago. I just got my bloodwork done again and my creatine levels were excellent/HIGH.

Here are my last four blood test results:
11/18/11: Creatine:0.99mg/dl (creatine-hcl) standard dose
11/29/11: Creatine:1.10mg/dl (creatine-hcl) double dose
12/07/11: Creatine:1.16mg/dl (creatine-monohydrate) double dose
12/20/11: Creatine: 1.30mg/dl (C.G.P.) standard dose
Standard range for creatine: 0.76-1.27mg/dl

I wanted to present the proof for all to read. I am no doctor, but I believe in progmatic testing and their results.


----------



## Ahrnold (Dec 22, 2011)

So no go or is this type of creatine legit?


----------



## acemon (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm sold on it buddy. My old lady and I are both using it. At least from the different creatines I have been using and the results of the tests. I am single dosing this product and producing a high blood plasma concentration than double dosing other creatine products. 

Can someone else chime in on their results? Am I the only one who has done these tests?


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 22, 2011)

acemon said:


> I'm sold on it buddy. My old lady and I are both using it. At least from the different creatines I have been using and the results of the tests. I am single dosing this product and producing a high blood plasma concentration than double dosing other creatine products.
> 
> Can someone else chime in on their results? Am I the only one who has done these tests?


----------



## ThreeGigs (Dec 22, 2011)

acemon said:


> Here is some information on CGP. I started using this product roughly a couple of weeks ago. I just got my bloodwork done again and my creatine levels were excellent/HIGH.
> 
> Here are my last four blood test results:
> 11/18/11: Creatine:0.99mg/dl (creatine-hcl) standard dose
> ...



I'm really confused here. I've never encountered standard blood tests for creatine. However I do know that creatinine levels are regularly tested for in blood as an indicator of kidney function. 

Are your numbers above for creatine or creatinine? 

They look like creatinine numbers to me, especially the standard range numbers. If that's the case, you'd better read the product promotion in the first post where they are telling you creatinine is toxic.


----------



## acemon (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow. You are right. It is for creatinine. Hmm. Now I am confused too. Shit.

I am getting another blood test tomorrow. I will post my results. Probably the day after...


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 22, 2011)

acemon said:


> Here is some information on CGP. I started using  this product roughly a couple of weeks ago. I just got my bloodwork done  again and my creatine levels were excellent/HIGH.
> 
> Here are my last four blood test results:
> 11/18/11: Creatine:0.99mg/dl (creatine-hcl) standard dose
> ...






ThreeGigs said:


> I'm really confused here. I've never encountered standard blood tests for creatine. However I do know that creatinine levels are regularly tested for in blood as an indicator of kidney function.
> 
> Are your numbers above for creatine or creatinine?
> 
> They look like creatinine numbers to me, especially the standard range numbers. If that's the case, you'd better read the product promotion in the first post where they are telling you creatinine is toxic.




 If it was Creatinine it would say Creatinine, not Creatine. If you can Acemon scan and upload your results to flickr or where ever and enter the URL of the image so we can see clearly. 

Standardized blood testing for Creatinine goes hand in hand with BUN test. If you can find a doctor who can interpret the results would be best. But if your BUN levels are normal then Creatinine isnt an issue. That is if you arent taking anyother supps that may hinder liver and kidney function.


----------



## acemon (Dec 22, 2011)

I will post the actual pages tomorrow.


----------



## acemon (Dec 23, 2011)

Here we go fellas. I named them appropriately...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 23, 2011)

suprfast said:


> ^^Peer Reviewed. Every week there is a newer better product out. I remember when CEE was better than CM.
> 
> Then Creapure CM was better than just regular CM.
> 
> As long as you buy it, they will say its better. Remember the disclaimer at the bottom of every supplement bottle, "These statements have not be evaluated by the FDA." Meaning they can make just about any claim they want with any wacky study.


 
I believe those new, weekly claims of creatine-form superiority came primarily from bodybuilding forums and company X that was producing said new form of creatine. I don't ever remember a time in academia where CM wasn't the gold standard.

But I'm always curious to try something new personally.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 5, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Peer-reviews can be swayed. Just like statistics.
> 
> Just because it's popular doesn't mean jack.



Rodja is smarter than you dude, just be quiet.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 5, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Rodja is smarter than you dude, just be quiet.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 5, 2012)

TJTJ said:


>



Why don't you ask him about his certifications and his masters degree... I don't see you posting shit.  You and your "supposedly better creatine that no one has ever heard of" can crawl back into the text book.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 5, 2012)

*I'm sorry the subscriber you are tying to reach is no longer available. Please try back another time*


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 5, 2012)

Man I need to just go back to APS Creatine Nitrate. I jump my bench press by 40lbs in a month taking that shit.


----------



## acemon (Jan 6, 2012)

Really? That's fucking incredible. Anyone else have these type of results??


----------



## oufinny (Jan 6, 2012)

acemon said:


> Really? That's fucking incredible. Anyone else have these type of results??



I did notice improvement in all of my lifts, maybe not that much.  Keep in mind Packers was just getting back into lifting so a lot of that may be muscle memory.  I saw 5-10% increases in most lifts so it is quite good but expensive.  Here is the deal, I was taking a creatine everyday consistently which I normally don't do as I take pre-workout with it in there all the time and get a lot from my diet.  I thought that was enough but I do notice a boost when I take CN or something that has MCC in it on a consistent basis.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 6, 2012)

If not for the price, Creatine Nitrate would be my staple creatine.  But for budget sake, I'm back on mono.  Mesomorph + Creatine Nitrate was an amazing combination for me.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 6, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> If not for the price, Creatine Nitrate would be my staple creatine.  But for budget sake, I'm back on mono.  Mesomorph + Creatine Nitrate was an amazing combination for me.



Yes, this was pretty darn impressive.  For a very short time Muscle Feast sold bulk creatine nitrate; to this day I regret not buying it and capping it.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 6, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Yes, this was pretty darn impressive. For a very short time Muscle Feast sold bulk creatine nitrate; to this day I regret not buying it and capping it.


 
DAMN!  I can't believe I missed that boat!


----------



## Resolve (Jan 6, 2012)

...yeah "soon to have a degree in Anatomy and Phys" is not a valid reason for anything.  This is a matter of cell/molecular bio or biochem.  And several of OPs other comments really disclose that's he inexperienced in the science field.

Rodja, Threegigs, you guys have great points.

TJ - may want to spend a bit more time in the lab and less time hypothesizing.  You have a good idea, but you have to no empiric evidence.

I'm not saying CGP doesn't work; merely that we don't have all the data yet.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 6, 2012)

Resolve said:


> ...yeah "soon to have a degree in Anatomy and Phys" is not a valid reason for anything.  This is a matter of cell/molecular bio or biochem.  And several of OPs other comments really disclose that's he inexperienced in the science field.
> 
> Rodja, Threegigs, you guys have great points.
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I was hoping you chimed in!


----------



## Resolve (Jan 6, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Thank you!  I was hoping you chimed in!



Sometimes it just takes me a while to find the interesting threads


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 6, 2012)

Resolve said:


> ...yeah "soon to have a degree in Anatomy and Phys" is not a valid reason for anything. This is a matter of cell/molecular bio or biochem. And several of OPs other comments really disclose that's he inexperienced in the science field.
> 
> Rodja, Threegigs, you guys have great points.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not completely certain there is an actual degree in "Anatomy and Phys."  Those are two foundational courses in pursuit of a kines degree, where you specialize in Exercise Science, Biomechanics.. or whatever,  but I've never heard of a degree in "Anatomy & Physiology."  It could be a difference in Universities, I don't know.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 6, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> I'm not completely certain there is an actual degree in "Anatomy and Phys."  Those are two foundational courses in pursuit of a kines degree, where you specialize in Exercise Science, Biomechanics.. or whatever,  but I've never heard of a degree in "Anatomy & Physiology."  It could be a difference in Universities, I don't know.



I was goign to say, I took both of those classes in high school and they were also both offered at my university for those in pre-med or PT/OT.  Who gets a degree in anatomy?  Seems about as useful as philosophy or pre-med if you don't go on to be a doctor.


----------



## Resolve (Jan 6, 2012)

You know, that's a good point.  In a field were specialization is key, I overlooked that...


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 6, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I was goign to say, I took both of those classes in high school and they were also both offered at my university for those in pre-med or PT/OT.  Who gets a degree in anatomy?  Seems about as useful as philosophy or pre-med if you don't go on to be a doctor.





Resolve said:


> ...yeah "soon to have a degree in Anatomy and  Phys" is not a valid reason for anything.  This is a matter of  cell/molecular bio or biochem.  And several of OPs other comments really  disclose that's he inexperienced in the science field.
> 
> Rodja, Threegigs, you guys have great points.
> 
> ...



Unlike most of you, I like to keep my anonymity. Yall dont need to know everything about my life. Resolve you are right about the research and evidence but you can say that about most supps. CrM is the gold standard because EVERYBODY makes it and wants to sell it and many money off it. We've all seen the big money guys knock out the competition just to move their product. 

And that just my point. CGP hasnt had enough research. And they all want to knock it down. The guy who took it and sent back a review said it was amazing! 

Anyone who is going, has, will, am, into the med field has to take chem, physics, A&P and others.

All Im going to say is Im going into a field where last years census averaged 92K in my state. just because Im vague about who I am doesnt mean I dont understand what Im talking about. shit. It your responsibility to do your own research anyways. I did mine.

In today's modern scientific society new information is discovered everyday.

You bore me. this has turned into one of those never ending ex-gf text messages that wont end. I said my point. I heard yours. Now move on.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 6, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I did notice improvement in all of my lifts, maybe not that much. Keep in mind Packers was just getting back into lifting so a lot of that may be muscle memory. I saw 5-10% increases in most lifts so it is quite good but expensive. Here is the deal, I was taking a creatine everyday consistently which I normally don't do as I take pre-workout with it in there all the time and get a lot from my diet. I thought that was enough but I do notice a boost when I take CN or something that has MCC in it on a consistent basis.


 
Yeah and I was also taking mesomorph. The two combo was unreal for me. I use to hit 350 on bench while only on mono, whey, and BCAA'S over 9 yrs ago. When I got out of the loop. I didn't know how I was going to get my stregnth up like it use to be. Volc actually told me about CN and i was like wth I'll give it a try. That stuff without a doubt for me was wicked. I like Volc, try to stick with mono as well due to cost of CN.


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 7, 2012)

What about Creatine Hydrochloride? I have been taking it for 2 weeks now with no loading phase and no cycling to worry about. Only have to take half the amount of Monohydrate. I took Monohydrate 3 years ago and have to say it was the shiznit for me at the time. I gained 17lbs in 2 months and went from 170lbs to 187lbs. my strength went through the roof as well. I quite working out a year and a half ago and just started back up a couple months ago and was looking to add Creatine back in my diet. 

I went online to look for some good deals and saw a crap load of new information I had never known about the different types of Creatine that are out there now. I personally only knew of Monohydrate. Anyway I was informed about Creatine Hydrochloride and thought I would give it a shot. The only thing I know is you only have to take about 3grams instead of 5 with Monohydrate and there is no loading phase and no cycling with it. Just take it in the morning with your shake and your off. Also no bloating with it either. 

My muscles feel tighter and fuller but I don't feel all puffed up like with Monohydrate which I am guessing is from the water swell. So far so good. I will keep taking it for a few more months and see what happens. I was just wondering if anyone has tried it or knows anything more about this form of Creatine. Thanks....


----------



## oufinny (Jan 7, 2012)

If you are lifting and don't get some form of creatine, you are spinning your wheels. Use what works for you.


----------



## Resolve (Jan 9, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Unlike most of you, I like to keep my anonymity. Yall dont need to know everything about my life. Resolve you are right about the research and evidence but you can say that about most supps. CrM is the gold standard because EVERYBODY makes it and wants to sell it and many money off it. We've all seen the big money guys knock out the competition just to move their product.



Also monohydrate is the gold standard cuz it's been around for 20+ years and has had hundreds of studies done proving its efficacy.



> And that just my point. CGP hasnt had enough research. And they all want to knock it down. The guy who took it and sent back a review said it was amazing!



If your point is that CGP has potential (which it does!), then say so. Don't make absolute statements like "The Creatine you're taking is 100% crap."



> Anyone who is going, has, will, am, into the med field has to take chem, physics, A&P and others.



Yes, but have YOU taken a class that would cover the molecular basis and function of creatine and phosphates?



> All Im going to say is Im going into a field where last years census averaged 92K in my state. just because Im vague about who I am doesnt mean I dont understand what Im talking about. shit. It your responsibility to do your own research anyways. I did mine.



Congratulations, but a given income by no means guarantees that you are educated or experienced.  I don't care who you are, your inexperience and lack of practical knowledge is obvious from your feeble attempts at 'debate.'




> You bore me. this has turned into one of those never ending ex-gf text messages that wont end. I said my point. I heard yours. Now move on.



 I BORE you?!  Well, I'm so sorry your majesty, I didn't realize!   

I've made 1 previous post that addressed you and this is how you respond?  If simply defending the validity of one your own ideas is boring, perhaps you are majoring in the wrong field.


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ahrnold said:


> So no go or is this type of creatine legit?



Sorry but they wont let me send a privet message yet because I don't have enough post out here lol so here is the answer to the Q about the brand of hci. Hope it helps.
I am using GNC Amplified Creatine 189. It is there own patented Brand of hci.
the other is Concrete Creatine which has there own patented as well. I looked at both products at the time and decided to go with the Amplified Creatine189. Both say there's is better than the other but you know how that goes in this business lol. You just have to try for yourself and see I guess. I looked at every other form of creatine on the market and this was the newest form of creatine (hci) and they say its the best over every other form of creatine out there right now, but we will see lol. for whatever brand you get whether its the 189 or concrete, they are both good. I have only been taking it for a couple of weeks so far so i will see how it goes from here. Just do your research before you decide for yourself.  Hope this helped you out some bro.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 9, 2012)

Resolve said:


> If your point is that CGP has potential (which it does!), then say so. Don't make absolute statements like "The Creatine you're taking is 100% crap.



It was a statement that I felt would grab everyones attention. Which it did and opened it up for debate. How many threads are out there about creatine? Too many. So I when with that title.

I used it for 6-7weeks and all through my SDMZ run. So my results speak for themselves. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/152271-my-before-after-sdmz-run.html 

I like it. Ive seen better improvements with it and have even found other forms of creatine that others have posted about that I'll look in to.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 9, 2012)

Creatine on cycle helps for sure, does the fact you ran a SD cycle mean it is all that and a cup of tea, not really.  Lets see what it does on its own for someone in 8 weeks solo and I will consider buying it.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 9, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Creatine on cycle helps for sure, does the fact you ran a SD cycle mean it is all that and a cup of tea, not really.  Lets see what it does on its own for someone in 8 weeks solo and I will consider buying it.



Go back a page or two in this thread and youll find this guy who both him and his wife are taking it. IDK if hes running anything else with it though

But by his review both of them are quite happy with it.


----------



## murf23 (Jan 9, 2012)

First of all to the OP to make such a bold statement and not have any facts to back your claim was not your smartest move . I am an average joe  without a college degree just looking for the best bang for my buck and you totally mislead me and anybody else who doesnt have the vast knowlegde of chemicals and molecular structure of creatine .To all the other posters in this thread THANK YOU for not letting the average guy like myself be mislead . Its guys like you that make me really appreciate being on this board 


Now can somebody just recommend the best creatine out for me please ?
Which is the most potent ?
which 1 is the most cost friendly If different from the most potent ?


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 10, 2012)

murf23 said:


> First of all to the OP to make such a bold statement and not have any facts to back your claim was not your smartest move . I am an average joe  without a college degree just looking for the best bang for my buck and you totally mislead me and anybody else who doesnt have the vast knowlegde of chemicals and molecular structure of creatine .To all the other posters in this thread THANK YOU for not letting the average guy like myself be mislead . Its guys like you that make me really appreciate being on this board



Mislead? HA! yeah right. Its your responsibility to do you own research, pal. Damn youre gullible af. Dont believe anything anyone says online. It your own fault for being dimwit. CGP works. And so do other types, depending on your goals.





murf23 said:


> Now can somebody just recommend the best creatine out for me please ?
> Which is the most potent ?
> which 1 is the most cost friendly If different from the most potent ?



You dont know what youre getting yourself into. "The Best" good luck with that. Go back and read all the pages in the thread , there is even a review of CGP, and you will find other types of creatine others posted, you can take.


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 10, 2012)

*All the different forms of Creatine today.*

The different forms of Creatine today


1.Creatine monohydrate: Creatine monohydrate is the king of the creatine supplement world. It is the most inexpensive form of    creatine, and has been studied exhaustively. It is popular because it works. No other legal non-hormonal    bodybuilding or sports supplement can come close to the potency of creatine monohydrate.Creatine monohydrate is 88% pure creatine bound with 12% water.Early creatine products were filled with large, hard to digest particles. These earlier supplements often caused intestinal issues. Most modern creatines are micronized, and are 20 times smaller. Modern creatines generally do not have the intestinal side effects that older creatines had.

2. Creatine Hydrochloride: is the newest form of creatine to hit the market. Not to be confused with Creatine Ethyl Ester. Creatine hydrochloride (also known as creatine hcl) is a totally different form of creatine. In fact, Creatine Hcl was discovered quite by accident during the synthesizing of the ingredients needed to make creatine ethyl ester back in 2003. Once discovered the manufacturers began studying this new form of creatine and its effectiveness. They soon found out that compared to creatine monohydrate, creatine hydrochloride was far superior in every way.

3. Kre-Alkalyn: Kre-Alkalyn is a pH buffered creatine that has a pH of more than 12. Manufacturers of Kre-Alkalyn claim that your body can not naturally buffer regular creatine supplements. Instead, your body breaks down regular creatine into creatinine, a useless substance excreted from your body through wastes. Further, because your body does not breakdown Kre-Alkalyn into creatinine, your body can fully absorb the creatine in Kre-Alkalyn supplements

4. Creatine Citrate: A worthy predecessor of creatine monohydrate, this compound was amongst the first to go against its much popular counterpart, the monohydrate version. It has creatine molecule attached to citric acid. Since citric acid has a crucial role to play in the synthesis of aerobic energy this supplement is known to offer much more energy as a compound.

5. Creatine Phosphate: Creatine phosphate created a lot of buzz initially given the fact that in the muscle creatine essentially bonds with the phosphate and having the compound directly available as a supplement might make it a direct source of instant energy. Though research proved this wrong since phosphate and creatine in the bound form are not permeable through cell membranes. Creatine phosphate is another early form of creatine. Creatine phosphate is a creatine molecule bonded to a phosphate molecule. This bonding is a process that naturally occurs within muscle cells. It was thought that by pre-bonding creatine with phosphate, that it would amplify results. Ultimately, creatine phosphate was found to be less effective then creatine monohydrate.

6. Creatine Malate: Malic acid is known to partake in the energy producing Krebs cycle thus as a compound with creatine it is known to offer greater ATP production. Another merit of this compound is that just like creatine citrate it gets easily dissolved in water causing nil stomach discomfort. Creatine malate is a relatively new version of creatine. It is creatine chemically bonded to malic acid. Malic acid works in much the same way that citric acid does, and assists muscles with aerobic energy production. There is little current research for or against creatine malate’s effectiveness.

7. Creatine Tartrate: It is the compound containing approximately 70% creatine with 30% tartaric acid. They are present in the solid form as tablets, bars and chewable tablets.  Creatine tartrate is creatine bonded to tartaric acid. This form of creatine is often used in pills, capsules, bars and chewables. It offers no benefits over creatine monohydrate.

8. Creatine titrate. Creatine titrate (different from creatine tartrate) works in a similar manner to effervescent creatine. Creatine titrate changes the PH of the water solution when it is mixed, allowing for a more stable solution that is easier to digest.

9. Creatine Anhydrous: An anhydrate is a compound that is form with the removal of the water molecules in the compound and that is exactly what this supplement is made up of. It is known to provide more creatine than in its monohydrate form. Creatine anhydrous is creatine monohydrate without the water molecule. Creatine anhydrous provides approximately 6% more pure creatine per serving compared to creation monohydrate.

10. Creatine HMB: This compound is composed of creatine molecule bound to betahydroxy-beta-methylbutyrate (HMB) which is composed of amino acid leucine that helps in muscle growth and recovery. It is easily soluble and absorbed in the body.  Creatine HMB is creatine chemically attached to HMB (beta-hydroxy beta-methylbutyrate). HMB, by itself, assists muscle recovery and growth. This form of creatine is generally easier for the body to digest. Once in the bloodstream, the creatine and HMB are separated. Creatine HMB is a relatively new form of creatine, and there is very little research to back its effectiveness.

11. Creatine Ethyl Ester: A compound formed of the bond between ester ethyl hydrochloride and creatine is known to enhance the muscular mass much higher than other compounds since the molecule easily passes through the membranes of cells like those of the intestines or muscles and is absorbed rapidly at a higher rate. Creatine ethyl ester is a form of creatine monohydrate, but it has an ester attached. The process, called esterification, is the result of the reaction of carboxylic acid and alcohol. The way CEE is made means that it is more bioavailable to the body and so you actually need to take less of it.

12. Magnesium creatine. Magnesium creatine is creatine chemically bonded to magnesium. Magnesium assists in the digestion of creatine, primarily helping it pass through the stomach. Magnesium is also involved in the process of turning creatine phosphate into ATP. Magnesium creatine has been shown to be an effective form of creatine, but only in the bonded state. Taking creatine together with magnesium, but as separate supplements, is not as effective.

13. Creatine glutamine taurine. This form of creatine has creatine bonded with glutamine and taurine. Because both glutamine and taurine act to volumize cells, it is hoped that – in conjunction with creatine – their benefits will be heightened. One side benefit to taurine use is that it has been shown to improve strength.

14. Effervescent creatine. Effervescent creatine has been available for a number of years. Effervescent creatines usually contains creatine monohydrate or creatine citrate, along with citric acid and bicarbonate. When effervescent creatine is placed in water, a chemical reaction takes place, resulting in the formation of creatine carrying a neutral charge. This form of creatine passes through the stomach better then creatine monohydrate. It also retains its stability longer in solution then creatine monohydrate, making it a solid option for those that mix and take their creatine solution with them.


15. Liquid creatine. Liquid creatine is a form of creatine that is completely dissolved, and supposedly, easier to digest. Unfortunately, creatine is very unstable when dissolved, so many early liquid creatine products were failures. Modern liquid creatine products are improved, and can remain solvent for up to a year.

16. Creatine gum. Creatine gum allows for a slow, steady creatine release as you chew.

17. Time released creatine. Time released creatine is a new creatine product. It provides a slow, steady release of creatine. The debate over the effectiveness of time-released creatine is very heated. Because of its very nature, time-released creatine does not provide a high concentration of creatine in the blood. Many believe that a certain “concentration threshold” is required for creatine to be effective.


----------



## pebble (Jan 10, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> I'm not completely certain there is an actual degree in "Anatomy and Phys."  Those are two foundational courses in pursuit of a kines degree, where you specialize in Exercise Science, Biomechanics.. or whatever,  but I've never heard of a degree in "Anatomy & Physiology."  It could be a difference in Universities, I don't know.




Just to clear this up, you can do a Masters/ PHDs in either of those topics.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 10, 2012)

stewy101 Your sources, are....


----------



## pebble (Jan 10, 2012)

murf23 said:


> First of all to the OP to make such a bold statement and not have any facts to back your claim was not your smartest move . I am an average joe  without a college degree just looking for the best bang for my buck and you totally mislead me and anybody else who doesnt have the vast knowlegde of chemicals and molecular structure of creatine .To all the other posters in this thread THANK YOU for not letting the average guy like myself be mislead . Its guys like you that make me really appreciate being on this board
> 
> 
> Now can somebody just recommend the best creatine out for me please ?
> ...



murf, the best creatine is the cheapest with the most proven efficacy.  Simply put thats creatine monohydrate.  It shouldn't cost anymore than $7/lbs.  

You can load it, or not  - it doesn't matter for long time use; loading just speeds up the process.  The only important part is that you are taking 2-3g a day to ensure your muscles are fully satuarted.   As long as you are not a non responder (someone who is naturally saturated to 150-60mmol/kg of dry weight) you will recover faster inbetween sets and therefore maintain your strength a little longer.


----------



## murf23 (Jan 10, 2012)

^^^^^^ Thnx Bro


OP you have got to be 1 of the dummest people Ive seen on this board and there are plenty. So what your saying is Im stupid for not doing my research ?
And by asking guys that  i know on this board which 1 is working best for them and what there experience is with certain types is wrong and that I should do a google check and get my reviews from there lmao. Bro your a dick plain and simple . All of your points have been discredited in this thread . You only know what you read . I know from asking people what there experience is on certain products . I trust in fellow bodybuilders word more than a 168 lb lil prick like you . Thnx again to everybody besides this dick for all the informative post .


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)

creatine has never worked for me. i tried a few types and I never felt anything on them. I guess I must be a non responder. I never buy it separately anymore, if its included in my preworkout then good, if not oh well.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 10, 2012)

My two cents, because I can.

1) don't confuse marketing with actual peer reviewed journals
2) don't confuse independent studies and research by unbiased researchers with the "research" that companies do to claim product superiority
3) don't degrade the value of peer reviewed journals, there really isn't a giant conspiracy out there...I promise.
4) challenge yourself and try to read some of the studies out there

creatine monohydrate supplementation - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 10, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> stewy101 Your sources, are....



I have been researching creatine for a while now and compiled all of what I have found so far. All of this information can be found on the web by searching for Creatine/ different forms of creatine/ different forms of creatine 2011/ different compound forms of creatine etc.etc.etc. I have looked long and hard for this information for myself as I too wanted to search for the so called perfect Creatine. That being said just like any other supplement or drug out there these too have had different results on different people.  Creatine works but which one works for us all? That is the debated Q. I have only tried 2. Creatine Monohydrate and Creatine Hydrochloride which I am in the first stages of as we speak.

It's not hard to compile all of this information online at all. I do not get them from forums like these but from different scientific based sources that are easy to obtain online like I said. All I can say is do the research on all of these if you like and I am sure you will come up with the same outcome. Hope this helped you guys as I know it helped me in what Creatine I will take for now.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 10, 2012)

murf23 said:


> ^^^^^^ Thnx Bro
> 
> 
> OP you have got to be 1 of the dummest people Ive seen on this board and there are plenty. So what your saying is Im stupid for not doing my research ?
> And by asking guys that  i know on this board which 1 is working best for them and what there experience is with certain types is wrong and that I should do a google check and get my reviews from there lmao. Bro your a dick plain and simple . All of your points have been discredited in this thread . You only know what you read . I know from asking people what there experience is on certain products . I trust in fellow bodybuilders word more than a 168 lb lil prick like you . Thnx again to everybody besides this dick for all the informative post .



Where did you get 168lbs from? Oh that right, out your ass. just like where your brain is. Try 202.7lbs. dumbshit  My results speak for themselves.http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/152271-my-before-after-sdmz-run.html

So dont say I dont know a thing or two about BBing


Edit: you did get the "prick" part right, lover boy


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 10, 2012)

stewy101 said:


> I have been researching creatine for a while now and compiled all of what I have found so far. All of this information can be found on the web by searching for Creatine/ different forms of creatine/ different forms of creatine 2011/ different compound forms of creatine etc.etc.etc. I have looked long and hard for this information for myself as I too wanted to search for the so called perfect Creatine. That being said just like any other supplement or drug out there these too have had different results on different people.  Creatine works but which one works for us all? That is the debated Q. I have only tried 2. Creatine Monohydrate and Creatine Hydrochloride which I am in the first stages of as we speak.




Your information is helpful. Everybody's, um, body is different. What works for one doesnt always work for another. 

I'll read up on some of the products you mentioned. 




stewy101 said:


> All I can say is do the research on all of these if you like and I am  sure you will come up with the same outcome. Hope this helped you guys  as I know it helped me in what Creatine I will take for now.



^ This 

Do your own GD research people.


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 12, 2012)

stewy101 said:


> The different forms of Creatine today
> 
> 
> 1.Creatine monohydrate: Creatine monohydrate is the king of the creatine supplement world. It is the most inexpensive form of    creatine, and has been studied exhaustively. It is popular because it works. No other legal non-hormonal    bodybuilding or sports supplement can come close to the potency of creatine monohydrate.Creatine monohydrate is 88% pure creatine bound with 12% water.Early creatine products were filled with large, hard to digest particles. These earlier supplements often caused intestinal issues. Most modern creatines are micronized, and are 20 times smaller. Modern creatines generally do not have the intestinal side effects that older creatines had.
> ...







NEW UPDATE ON DiffERENT FORMS OF CREATINE TODAY:

ADD 4 MORE TO THE LIST, AND REMEMBER TO DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH FOR EACH AND EVERYONE OF THESE FORMS OF CREATINE TO MAKE YOUR OWN EDUCATED DECISIONS ON WHICH ONE IS RIGHT FOR YOU. DO THE RESEARCH AND STUDY THEM THOROUGHLY FOR YOURSELVES. THIS IS JUST A LIST OF FORMS I HAVE COMPLIED FOR MYSELF AND TO HELP THOSE WHO DO NOT KNOW ALL THE DIFFERENT FORMS OUT THERE.  

1. Creatine Alpha-Ketoglutarate: One of the newest forms of creatine is creatine alpha-ketoglutarate, also known as creatine AKG. This form is creatine bound to a molecule of AKG. This is the same AKG that is used in the nitric oxide formulas (arginine AKG). Alpha-Ketoglutarate is a precursor of glutamine, which means that with this supplement you are getting both glutamine and creatine. The key benefit, however, is that the intestines more easily absorb AKG, which will prevent the diarrhea that most bodybuilders experience when they take creatine monohydrate. Alpha-ketoglutarate is used for kidney disease; intestinal and stomach disorders, including bacterial infections; liver problems; cataracts; and recurring yeast infections. It is also used for improving the way kidney patients receiving hemodialysis treatments process protein. Some people take alpha-ketoglutarate to improve peak athletic performance. Suppliers of athletic nutritional supplements claim alpha-ketoglutaric acid may be an important addition to proper diet and training for the athlete who wants peak performance. They base this claim on studies that show extra ammonia in the body can combine with alpha-ketoglutarate to reduce problems associated with too much ammonia (ammonia toxicity). But, so far, the only studies that show alpha-ketoglutarate can reduce ammonia toxicity have been performed in hemodialysis patients.                      

2. Creatine Gluconate:  This unique delivery system, quickly and continuously, delivers the supplement to your muscles ??? so quickly that in 24 to 36 hours you can see and feel your muscles getting bulkier after the very first serving. You will be able to pump much more, your belly muscles will increase and you will be far more energetic than before. Creatine gluconate is an ionic salt made by bonding a creatine ion to a glucose ion. What you get as a result is a product that is absorbed easily and almost completely as glucose. Plus, it mixes very well with water and tastes very good. How does it do all this? The answer's simple. Most ???single stage delivery??? systems do the work of getting the creatine into your blood and muscles, quite well. But what they don't do so well is getting the optimal quantity into your system. That is where the new creatine scores over others. Take the case of Creatine Ethyl Ester (CEE). The ethyl ester in it nicely manages to deliver the creatine into your system. But in the process, when the molecule splits, you are left with the good creatine and the not so good ethanol. This ethanol lacks the ???after burner??? ability to push the creatine harder and faster into your blood and muscles. The result is that your body gets less than the optimal amount of creatine delivered at less than the optimal rate. In the case of creatine gluconate, the molecular splitting results in the formation of glucose ion. Here the glucose ion delivers the creatine. The glucose ion is good since it is well and easily absorbed by the body. This ion also does another thing. It causes a nice insulin pike to be formed. It is this insulin pike that pushes the glucose and along with it, the creatine, harder and more rapidly into your blood and muscle. Another good thing about creatine gluconate is that it does not require any ???loading period???. This in no way affects its optimizing and maximizing capabilities.

3. Magnesium Creatine Chelate:  Magnesium creatine chelate, often abbreviated MCC, is a newer form of creatine that is chemically bonded to magnesium rather than a water molecule as in creatine monohydrate. This special form of creatine is absorbed through a different pathway than creatine monohydrate. Creatine monohydrate is absorbed through a sodium-dependent transporter, while magnesium creatine chelate is absorbed through a lignand-gated cation channel. Because the magnesium that is bound to the creatine is a cation, the entire molecule now becomes a cation, making it absorbable through this pathway while creatine monohydrate is not. Creatine Magnesium Chelate (pronounced key-late) is different from other forms of Creatine because it's chemically attached to the mineral magnesium for optimal absorption.* This means more creatine for your muscles and possibly less bloating or stomach discomfort!*

4. Creatine Pyruvate : Creatine Pyruvate is a combination of Creatine and Pyruvate, both of which are impressive ergogenic (energy) producers and have been highly touted for building muscle and reducing body fat. The performance-enhancing effects of creatine monohydrate and pyruvate are combined for the first time in this unique nutritional formula designed to boost energy and endurance.Creatine regenerates the primary energy immediately available to muscles involved in short, intense contractions.Creatine also serves as a buffer, delaying the point at which lactic acid causes muscle fatigue and discomfort.Increasing creatine energizes muscle for prolonged endurance and optimal work output in activities such as weight lifting and sprinting.Pyruvate stimulates glucose extraction from blood into muscle during exercise and at rest, priming muscle with a carbohydrate content essential for greater endurance.In clinical studies, pyruvate reduced gain in body fat without reducing muscle protein, an important factor in increasing lean muscle mass. Supplementation with Creatine Pyruvate provides complementary nutritional support for maximizing muscular performance and endurance in high-intensity exercise programs. Creatine Pyruvate is 10 times more soluble than either Creatine or Pyruvate and it is also more bioavailable so that it takes less to do the job. Moreover, a loading dose is not necessary. The "stabilized and improved" Pyruvate in this product is also more bioavailable which means that large amounts of minerals (Calcium, Sodium, Potassium, etc.) are not ingested with the pyruvate. This lessens the possibility of adverse reactions associated with large amounts of minerals, e.g. fluid retention. Simply put, Creatine Pyruvate is a stronger, more powerful and safer form of Creatine and Pyruvate.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 12, 2012)

oufinny said:


> If you are lifting and don't get some form of creatine, you are spinning your wheels. Use what works for you.



Are you fucking kidding me?
I've tried CM and CEE in the past, both gave me Meh results.
In the past few years, I've come to see more and more how much better living a natural, healthy lifestyle is, so now I avoid all supps besides Fish oils and multi's, and sometimes whey protein.

I am 6'2" 195 lbs, about 14% BF right now and I have not been going to the gym regularly at all for the last 90 days.

Creatine is NOT necessary at all.


----------



## Resolve (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## stewy101 (Jan 12, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?
> I've tried CM and CEE in the past, both gave me Meh results.
> In the past few years, I've come to see more and more how much better living a natural, healthy lifestyle is, so now I avoid all supps besides Fish oils and multi's, and sometimes whey protein.
> 
> ...




  Sounds like you need to be on a different sight dude. This sight is for people who workout at least 3-4 days a week and are building up there body's (muscles) You say you don't use creatine and rarely workout at all. Well no shit, anybody who is not working out to build there body's (muscles) up definitively should not be taking creatine at all anyways because it only works if your working out lol Having a natural lifestyle is cool. I can dig that dude. Keep up the good work


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 12, 2012)

^ Agree 

I wasnt sure what to make of his post


----------



## striker4you (Jan 14, 2012)

any popular brands out? cgp is a bit more expensive than mono but if you don't need to use it everyday then it can probably be equivalent

or bulk?
thanks!


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 15, 2012)

striker4you said:


> any popular brands out? cgp is a bit more expensive than mono but if you don't need to use it everyday then it can probably be equivalent
> 
> or bulk?
> thanks!



Yeah I just read up on CGP and for what its worth it seems to be the same as Monohydrate without the bloating. I read up on Micronized Creapure monohydrate creatine and it is by far the best and most purist mono out there today and has the less bloating side affects as well with a cost 1/2 that of CGP. It is hard to decifer with all the different forms of creatine out nowadays. The only one I know that is actually founded to scientifically work with over 20 years of backed up data and proof is Monohydrate. All these other forms are still in there infancy and the only claims that are backed up are from the manufacturers themselves or people that have used the product and even that is hazy sense some people love them and say they work while others say they don't at all. Only time will tell. So far I have tried 3 forms:

Monohydrate
Creatine Ethyl Ester
Creatine Hydrochloride

The only one that has worked for me so far is monohydrate. 
I took it a few years ago and in 1 1/2 months time I gained 17 pounds and my strength went through the roof at the gym each and every week. Granted at least 10lbs or so of the weight was water but that is not a bad thing. All that water is surrounding the muscle tissue across the entire body to keep them hydrated and in giving you that ultimate pumped up look. I loved it very much plus it ads in strengthening the muscles a ton so you can lift heaver at the gym so you can get bigger pumps which will indeed ad in building bigger muscles after they heal and repair themselves.

I am just now getting off of creatine Hydrochloride after taking it for a month. I really did not gain anything from this form and will be purchasing the Integrated Supplements: 100% Creapure® Creatine Micronized Monohydrate. 

Integrated Supplements Guarantees...

This Product Contains:
100% Creapure®
Creatine Monohydrate.
Absolutely No Other Types of
Creatine Are Used - Ever.
Here's Why:

Although all creatine powders may look alike, looks can be deceiving. The fact is that potentially harmful impurities such as dicyandiamide, thiourea, and dihydrotriazine may be present in creatine products produced via some low-cost methods. And because many supplement companies simply use the cheapest creatine they can find (or whatever type of creatine happens to be "hot" at the moment), quality often varies widely from one brand of creatine to the next.

That's why top researchers, medical professionals, and knowledgeable health-conscious individuals alike seek out Creapure® Creatine Monohydrate - the patented product recognized worldwide as the benchmark for creatine quality.

Only Creapure® Creatine Monohydrate is produced using a unique patented process (U.S. patent 5,719,319) which guarantees the highest purity, and potency. Each batch is produced using Good Manufacturing Practices (GMPs) in an FDA-registered plant in Trostberg, Germany and is rigorously tested using state-of-the art high pressure liquid chromatography (HPLC).

Because Creapure® is the only type of creatine guaranteed to meet the strictest quality standards, and because Creapure® is the only type of creatine which has been subjected to the rigorous scrutiny of hundreds of short- and long-term studies spanning over two decades, you can be confident that no other type of creatine can top Creapure® when it comes to purity, safety, or effectiveness. Cheap knock-off creatine monohydrate products or fads like liquid creatine, buffered creatine, and creatine esters don't even come close.

100% Creapure® Creatine Monohydrate
Micronized Powder
Highest Purity
99.99% Pure
5 Gram Scoop Included
Clinically Proven
GMP-Produced
OU Certified Kosher


Supplement Facts
Serving size: 1 Scoop (5 g)
Servings Per Container: 200

Amount Per
Serving

Creapure®
Micronized Creatine Monohydrate	 5 grams

Ingredients: 100% Creapure® Micronized Creatine Monohydrate

Directions for Use: Mix 1 scoop (5 grams) into water, juice, a sports drink, or a protein shake.

That's 1000 grams = 200 servings for around $25. That should last you a little over 6 months.

This was just for reference:


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 17, 2012)

stewy101 said:


> Sounds like you need to be on a different sight dude. This sight is for people who workout at least 3-4 days a week and are building up there body's (muscles) You say you don't use creatine and rarely workout at all. Well no shit, anybody who is not working out to build there body's (muscles) up definitively should not be taking creatine at all anyways because it only works if your working out lol Having a natural lifestyle is cool. I can dig that dude. Keep up the good work



My point was, even though I had taken a break for 3 months (not by choice, new job etc)

That I didn't lose ANY weight or any muscle.
And it's because I wasn't on crap supps that artificially blow you up.


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 18, 2012)

UNDERSTANDING THE BASICS:

What is creatine?

Put simply, creatine is a compound that supplies energy to your muscles. It is made by the human body, and also found in some foods – primarily fresh meat. Creatine is produced in the liver, pancreas, and kidneys, and is transported to the body's muscles through the bloodstream. Once it reaches the muscles, it is converted into phosphocreatine (creatine phosphate). This high-powered metabolite is used to regenerate the muscles' ultimate energy source, ATP. When you workout, your ATP levels drop rapidly. Creatine is responsible for restoring ATP levels.
Creatine and athletic performance

Over the last two decades, creatine has emerged as the king of all athletic performance supplements. And with good reason. Creatine intake heightens your body’s creatine phosphate energy system. This allows you to push yourself for longer periods of time, with more energy. Creatine also improves your ability to tap into explosive energy when you need it as critical times in your training. It should also be noted that in clinical studies, creatine has been shown to increase strength and lean muscle mass.

Creatine food sources:

Though creatine is naturally manufactured in the human body from amino acids, half of all stored creatine comes from the foods we eat. Creatine is primarily found within fresh meats. Beef, pork, salmon and tuna are exceptionally rich in creatine, containing 2 grams of creatine per pound of meat. Herring contains an amazing 3 to 4 grams of creatine per pound of meat. Cranberries are also relatively rich in creatine.
Creatine is very heat sensitive. During cooking preparation, a good portion of a meat’s natural creatine levels are destroyed.
Benefits of creatine for good health
Because of its popularity, creatine’s health benefits have been studied quite extensively. Research has found that proper creatine intake is essential to good health in a number of ways.

Creatine and Alzheimer's Disease. Creatine supplementation can lower serum homocysteine levels. High serum homocysteine levels are linked to numerous neurological and psychiatric disorders. These conditions include depression, dementia and Alzheimer’s Disease. In fact, a recent study revealed that high serum homocysteine levels doubled the risk of chance of getting Alzheimer’s.
Creatine as an antioxidant. Recently, it was found that creatine is very effective as an antioxidant. In fact, creatine is  nearly as effective as glutathione in battling free radicals. Glutathione is an extremely potent antioxidant produced naturally in the body. Therefore, proper creation intake is essential for long term good health.
Creatine use with B vitamins. Vitamins B2, B6, B9 and B12 are essential for proper creatine synthesis. Supplementing B vitamins along with creatine optimizes cellular methylation. Proper methylation optimizes beneficial cell growth, in addition to muscular growth. Sub-optimal methylation leads to higher instances of unwanted, cancerous forms of cell growth.
Creatine and heart disease. Coronary Heart Disease (CHD) is the leading cause of death in the Western world. Currently in the United States, over 13 million Americans are battling CHD. Creatine supplementation can help battle the onset of CHD. Creatine lowers serum homocysteine levels. Without proper creatine intake, serum homocysteine levels rise. High serum homocysteine levels contribute to the development of Coronary Heart Disease (CHD).
Creatine and cognitive function. Not only does creatine battle muscle fatigue, but it also appears that creatine empowers proper brain functioning. A recent study revealed that creatine supplementation directly lead to an improved ability to solve problems, and improved short term memory. Individuals supplementing with creatine also had better IQ scores.

ANABOLIREATINE:

The term anabolic is associated with improvements in lean muscle mass. Creatine supplementation works on several different levels to improve lean muscle mass.
Training performance and creatine
Because creatine allows you to train longer and harder, with the ability to squeeze out more reps, the intensity of your training is heightened. This heightening of intensity forces your body to adapt and grow, more so then without creatine supplementation.
Creatine and cell growth
We’ve touched upon the subject of cell methylation, and seen that creatine is essential for good health and proper cell growth. A diet that limits the consumption of fresh meat is a diet that is ill-suited for new muscle cell growth. This reality adds another dimension to the daily protein requirement for athletes and bodybuilders. Not only do you need extra protein for amino acids and raw materials, but the creatine derived from fresh meat sources also insures that the cells are strong and healthy.

Creatine and muscle volumization:

Muscle volumization is, without a doubt, the most talked about form of creatine anabolism. Creatine supplementation causes muscle cells to swell with water. This swelling leads to better muscle feel – or pumps. In turn, muscle swelling also encourages the cell to increase production of vital structural and enzymatic proteins. Simply put, not only does creatine enlarge a cell, but it also strengthens a cell. This volumization of muscle cells leads to an overall increase in lean muscle mass.

Creatine supplementation also boosts muscle growth and repair by:

1. Working as an antioxidant, creatine works to remove harmful free radicals, strengthening muscle cell membranes, and allowing muscle cells to repair and grow more efficiently.

2. Creatine works to buffer muscle acidity. Without proper PH balance, a muscle will fatigue more easily.

3. Creatine assists in regulating proper calcium levels within muscle tissue, which allows for proper contractions. Low levels of creatine can cause calcium imbalance, and a resulting decrease in performance.

INTRODUCTION SUPPLEMENTS:

What are creatine supplements?

Outside of protein supplements, creatine supplements are the most talked about and effective muscle building and performance supplements on the planet. Creatinen supplements can provide a 10 to 15% boost in overall strength, and a lean muscle mass gain of up to 10 pounds. Because of their popularity, creatine supplements are extremely cost-effective, giving an athlete the most bang for his supplement buck.
Creatine supplements come in powder, pill or liquid forms. Because the powder form of creatine is most popular, many creatine supplements are flavored and sold as powdered drink mixes. Common flavors include grape and fruit punch.
Brief history of creatine supplementation
In 1912, Harvard researchers discovered that ingested creatine could boost the creatine content of a muscle. Over a decade later, scientists discovered that creatine impacted metabolism of muscle.
Creatine supplementation first caught the public eye following the 1992 Olympics in Barcelona. Later that year, The Times (a British newspaper), wrote an article detailing creatine supplementation by several athletes. These athletes included the 100m dash winner, Linford Christie, and several members of the British rowing team.
It wasn’t until a year later that creatine supplements became commercially available. In 1993, EAS (Experimental and Applied Sciences) released a product called Phosphagen. In 2004, Creatine Ethyl Ester first hit the market.

What are the different forms of creatine supplements?

Creatine supplements are generally sold in the following forms:

Creatine Powder. Creatine powder is the most popular, and common form of creatine supplement. Creatine powders are sold as stand alone products, or are sold with flavoring powders as mixable drinks.

Creatine Capsules. Creatine capsules, or creatine pills, have gained popularity over the last several years. Creatine pills are sold as either 100% pure creatine, or mixed with other supplements including vitamins and minerals, amino acids, and more.

Creatine Liquid. Liquid creatine is packaged and marketed at a more easily digested form of creatine. Despite these claims, liquid creatine is not a very popular supplement.

Creatine Blends. Creatine blends combine various forms of creatine, often with other supplements such as simple carbohydrates, vitamins and minerals, and herbal extracts, to amplify potency, and increase digestion and athletic performance.

Benefits of using creatine supplements:

We have already taken a close look at the anabolic and health benefits of creating. Here is a closer look at the primary benefits from creatine supplementation.
Extra Energy.  Creatine supplementation boosts energy, allowing you to train  or compete harder, longer, and dig deep when you need a big burst of energy. When you need quick energy, your body relies on a compound called ATP (adenosine tri-phosphate). ATP stores quickly burnout, and are typically exhausted after 10 to 15 seconds. Creatine works to help restore ATP stores, preparing you to work hard again.

Protein Synthesis. A recent study revealed that creatine supplementation stimulates muscle specific protein synthesis.

Muscle Volume. Creatine supplementation volumizes muscles, which in turn strengthens muscles cells. With a greater muscular volume, you are generally stronger, and will carry more lean muscle mass.

Lactic Acid. Creatine works as a lactic acid buffer, delaying muscle fatigue, and allowing you to work longer into sets, or harder on the playing field.

Who uses creatine supplements?

Though creatine supplements are most popular with strength athletes and bodybuilders, they are actually perfect for anyone that is physically active. Creatine has been shown to boost endurance, strength and muscle mass. Creatine provides an edge when you need to dig deep, and gives you a burst of energy when you are late in the game or pushing for a personal record.

Creatine also has numerous health benefits. It strengthens muscle cells, helps combat disease, improves mental functioning, and much more. Creatine is also a must have supplement for vegetarians who don’t derive creatine from fresh meat sources.

Bodybuilders. Bodybuilders use creatine to increase lean muscle mass, and for extra energy and strength.
Powerlifters. Powerlifters use creatine to help endure intense workouts, and for the strength gains that it provides.
Endurance Athletes. Runners, bikers, and other endurance athletes use creatine to amplify their training sessions, and for its ability to help them dig deep when they 
need a quick burst of energy.

Team Sports. Athletes involved in team sports rely on creatine for extra strength, and for energy when the game is on the line.
Body Transformation. Creatine isn’t just for hardcore athletes. It is a staple supplement, used by many individuals who are turning their lives around, and getting back into shape. Creatine helps them get stronger, and perform better. Also, the added muscle mass from creatine allows them to burn more fat.

Vegetarians. Vegetarians supplement with creatine for good health. As we’ve explored, creatine deficiency can lead to numerous health problems.

Creatine supplements and natural creatine sources:

In general, the average healthy individual receives 1 gram of protein from their daily diet. The following foods are rich in creatine:
Herring – 3 to 4.5 grams of creatine per pound of herring.
Pork – 2.25 grams of creatine per pound of pork.
Beef – 2 grams of creatine per pound of beef.
Salmon – 2 grams of creatine per pound of salmon.
Tuna – 1.8 grams of creatine per pound of tuna.
Cod – 1.35 grams of creatine per pound of cod.
Milk – 0.05 grams of creatine per pound of milk.
Cranberries – 0.001 grams of creatine per pound of cranberries.
It should also be noted that chicken does not contain a substantial amount of creatine.
At minimum, it is wise to supplement with at least 5 grams of creatine per day. As you can see from the chart, you would have to eat an incredible amount of meat each day to reach the 5 gram mark. Also, as mentioned previously, cooking diminishes the creatine content of a food source. Natural food sources simply do not contain enough creatine to replace supplementation.

A look at creatine loading:

On the average, the human body contains 120 grams of creatine. 95% of this creatine is stored in skeletal muscle. In general, muscle can hold an addition 30 to 40 grams of creatine, for a total of 150 to 160 grams. Of course, existing muscle mass is a huge factor in this equation.
There are two primary means of taking, or loading creatine. They are:
Rapid loading. Rapid loading involves taking 20 grams of creatine for 5 to 7 days, then taking 5 to 10 grams per day thereafter. Creatine is generally taken 5 grams at a time, in a non-acidic fruit juice, or with dextrose.
Slow loading. Slow loading, or gradual loading, is simply taking 5 to 10 grams of creatine a day without the rapid loading, 20 gram per day phase.
Both rapid loading and slow loading are effective. It is recommended that you experiment with both approaches, and determine which is best for you.
Should creatine be loaded?
There has been no substantial research against the long term use of creatine. Still, many experts recommend cycling creatine. 4 week cycles are very popular. Long term cycles can be used, but should be limited to 3 months in length. Here are some popular creatine cycles:
4 week cycle
Week 1 – Creatine loading, 20 grams per day (4 servings x 5 grams).
Weeks 2-4 – Maintenance phase, 5-10 grams per day.
Weeks 5-8 – No creatine.
9 week cycle
Week 1 – Creatine loading, 20 grams per day (4 servings x 5 grams).
Weeks 2-7 – Maintenance phase, 5-10 grams per day.
Weeks 8-9 – No creatine.

Taking creatine with carbs/high glycemic carbs:

It is recommended that you take creatine in 5 gram servings along with a non-acidic fruit juice, preferably grape juice. Creatine can also be taken with the high glycemic carbohydrate dextrose. Taking creatine in this manner improves absorption. High glycemic carbs - such as dextrose - create an insulin spike, which dramatically increases creatine uptake. It is recommended that you take 70 grams of these carbs to get a quality insulin spike.
When to take creatine supplements

There is no evidence supporting a best time to take creatine. But taking it post workout is a logical and convenient time. Creatine stacks well with post-workout waxy maize and whey protein. There is evidence revealing that taking creatine with a 1 to 1 ratio of carbs to proteins can increase creatine absorption.

When loading creatine, it is best to take creatine at the following times:
Morning – 5 grams with grape juice
Pre-workout – 5 grams of creatine with waxy maize
Post-workout – 5 grams of creatine with waxy maize and whey protein
Evening - 5 grams of creatine with grape juice
Creatine and water intake
It is recommended that you drink ample amounts of water while supplementing with creatine. Creatine supplementation causes muscle tissue to hold more water. Drinking a less then adequate amount of water as your body is taking on creatine can lead to diminished benefits, or in some cases, mild dehydration.

CHOOSING SUPPLEMENT:

Price vs. quality
All creatine supplements are not created equal, and all supplement companies are not created equal. Lower price supplements are also generally lower quality. Manufacturers can cut costs by purchasing lower quality raw ingredients, and by using inferior packaging and quality control methods.
When choosing a creatine supplement, compare reviews. And if no reviews are available for a product, head over to the Muscle and Strength forum and ask for advice on finding quality, reasonably priced creatine supplements.
Benefits of creatine monohydrate
Creatine monohydrate increases lean body mass, muscle hypertrophy (growth), strength gains, and leads to better power output in short bursts. It has a proven track record, and is an extremely inexpensive supplement. Creatine monohydrate has also been studied exhaustively by the scientific community. Currently, over 200 studies exist, revealing the effectiveness of creatine monohydrate.


Benefits of creatine blends:
Creatine blends are supplements that contain one or more forms of creatine mixed with other ingredients, such as vitamins and minerals, amino acids, simple carbohydrates and proprietary supplements blends that work towards amplify the effects of creatine.
Creatine blends are generally formulated based on the latest clinical research, meaning that they are the most high quality, well thought out creatine supplements on the market.

STACKING CREATINE SUPPLEMENTS:

Creatine and waxy maize
Creatine stacks well with*waxy maize.*Creatine*and waxy maize work well together before, during and after a workout. The simple sugars in waxy maize allow for proper creatine absorption, and insure that you are maximizing your workouts.
Creatine with protein and carbohydrates

Research has revealed that creatine taken in conjunction with a 1 to 1 ratio of simple carbs (dextrose) to protein is an optimal combination for efficient and effective creation absorption. This combination is nearly equal in effectiveness to just taking creatine and dextrose alone. Because of this, creatine stacks well with*waxy maize, and protein powders and bars. The pre and post workout stack of creatine, waxy maize and whey protein is especially effective in maximizing a workout, and recovery from the workout.

Creatine and pre-workout supplements:
Most*pre-workout*formulas contain some form of nitric oxide (NO). The combination of creatine and nitric oxide creates an amazingly powerful*pre-workout*stack. Pumps and energy will be intense. The heightened mental and physical state that comes from NO will allow you to aggressively push deeper into sets, maximizing creatine, and forcing your body to respond with new muscle growth.

Creatine and intra-workout supplements:
Intra-workout*supplements*generally include waxy maize, BCAAs, and vitamins and minerals. Some intra-workout supplements also contain creatine, so often, there is no stacking required! The stack of creatine with*intra-workout*formulas makes sense. As we’ve already explored, creatine is generally taken pre or post-workout. Taking creatine with an intra-workout formula can allow for fast creatine absorption and delivery, powering you past the point of fatigue, and preparing you for recovery and growth.

Creatine and post-workout supplements:
Most trainees take creatine*post-workout. Most post-workout formulas - such as*Dark Matter*or*Torrentby Universal Nutrition - contain the potent*post-workout*stack of creatine and waxy maize, saving you time and money.
Creatine and fat burners
Creatine is a natural*fat burner. Because it helps mobilize energy, and allows you to train harder, longer, and with more weight, you will burn more calories. Add a*fat burner*to this mix, and you will be propelling your fat loss to a whole new level.

CREATINE MYTHS AND FACTS:

Is Creatine a steroid?
No. Creatine is not a hormonal product. It is not a testosterone pre-cursor, nor is it a prohormone.Creatine*is a naturally occurring organic acid that helps in providing energy to muscles.

Does creatine supplementation cause side effects?
No serious side effects have ever been documented in the clinical researching of creatine. After cycling off of creatine, you may feel like you have less energy. Proper water intake is necessary while supplementing with creatine.

Does creatine make you fat?
No. Creatine pulls water into skeletal muscle, giving you more lean muscle mass. It does not make you fat.

Should pregnant women take creating?
This is a question that should be answered by a physician. During pregnancy, a woman should consult with her doctor before taking any new supplement.

Can women take creatine?
Of course! Creatine will help then tone up and lose fat. Creatine is a perfect supplement for active, athletic women.

Should teenagers take creatine?
There is no supporting evidence that reasonable creatine use by teenagers has any negative side effects. Creatine is a proven, and safe supplement. With that said, creatine hasn’t been on the market long enough to rule out the possibility that its use by teenagers might cause side effects.

Can vegetarians use creatine?
Absolutely. Because vegetarians derive very little creatine from the foods that they eat. Creatine supplementation is not so much an option as it is a necessity for vegetarians.

I just started training. Can I use creatine?
Yes. Creatine enhances energy and strength, and can heighten the efforts and muscle gains of a beginning trainee. Creatine is safe and effective for athletes of all skill levels. Creatine can’t replace a good training approach, but it can improve all training efforts.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 18, 2012)

I remember in the late 90's one could buy a container load of creatine out of China for $1/lb.  I would imagine its even less now.  There's huge money in these supplements and that's why every mofo is selling them.


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 18, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I remember in the late 90's one could buy a container load of creatine out of China for $1/lb.  I would imagine its even less now.  There's huge money in these supplements and that's why every mofo is selling them.



Yes you are right about that. Luckily the Germans have taking over the market with Creapure Creatine. (Micronized Monohydrate Creapure Creatine)

Creapure®German Creatine
Why Use German Creatine™ Over Other Creatines?
Purity-Matters:
Creapure® Micronized Creatine Monohydrate:
* * *Although all creatine powders may look alike, looks can be deceiving. The fact is that potentially harmful impurities such as dicyandiamide, thiourea, and dihydrotriazine may be present in creatine products produced via some low-cost methods. And because many supplement companies simply use the cheapest creatine they can find (or whatever type of creatine happens to be "hot" at the moment), quality often varies widely from one brand of creatine to the next. That's why top researchers, medical professionals, and knowledgeable health-conscious individuals alike seek out Creapure® Creatine Monohydrate - the patented product recognized worldwide as the benchmark for creatine quality.
Only Creapure® Creatine Monohydrate is produced using a unique patented process (U.S. patent 5,719,319) which guarantees the highest purity, and potency. Each batch is produced using Good Manufacturing Practices (GMPs) in an FDA-registered plant in Trostberg, Germany and is rigorously tested using state-of-the art high pressure liquid chromatography (HPLC).
Because Creapure® is the only type of creatine guaranteed to meet the strictest quality standards, and because Creapure® is the only type of creatine which has been subjected to the rigorous scrutiny of hundreds of short- and long-term studies spanning over two decades, you can be confident that no other type of creatine can top Creapure® when it comes to purity, safety, or effectiveness. Cheap knock-off creatine monohydrate products or fads like liquid creatine, buffered creatine, and creatine esters don't even come close.
Why? Because lower quality Creatines contain higher levels of impurities.
These impurities include Dicyandiamide (DCD), Dihydrotriazine (DHT), Creatinine, Thiourea, and Sodium. Unfortunately, the long term effects of these impurities remain unknown. And because Creatine is used in large amounts for extended periods of time, the quality of Creatine you consume is incredibly important. Our goal is to bring you the safest and most effective Creatine in the World. And that's why we've chosen to use pure German manufactured Creapure® in German Creatine™, which is guaranteed to contain the highest purity level ever - a minimum 99.95%.

No-Excess-Water-Retention:

If you've used other Creatines in the past, no doubt you've experienced excessive water retention resulting in a soft, bloated look to your muscles.
This may be due to inferior manufacturing processes that leave excess Sodium in the finished product. Creapure® is manufactured in Germany using a patented manufacturing process that has produced the purest Creatine in the World. And unlike cheaper forms, you will not experience excessive water retention.
Superior-Manufacturing:

The use of inferior raw materials and sub-optimal manufacturing processes can result in Creatine containing high levels of impurities.
With German Creatine™, this is not the case. The Creapure® you'll be using in German Creatine™ is manufactured for your safety in Germany under strict GMP conditions and verified for purity using High Pressure Liquid Chromatography (HPLC). This guarantees that you're giving your body only the purest, safest, and highest quality Creatine available.
Proven-Short&Long-Term-Safety:

Only Creapure® has been investigated in more than 50 clinical trials supporting its short term safety.
And numerous clinical trials have supported Creapure's® long term safety as well. In addition, no toxic effects have ever been determined from Creapure® testing. The same cannot be said for other Creatines on the market that do not contain Creapure®.
Clinically-Validated-to-Improve-Performance:

Creatine Monohydrate has been the subject of over 300 scientific studies.
And, it is proven to improve strength, increase lean muscle mass, speed recovery, and enhance performance in sports unlike any other sports supplement ingredient on the market today. If you're looking for proven results backed by rock solid scientific data on real athletes, then look no further than German Creatine™.

Experience-the-German-Creatine™Difference.

Here's-What-You-Can-Expect:

Day 1-5:You take a "Before" photo, and tuck it aside. As you begin your loading phase with German Creatine™, the daily transformations in your body begin to take place. With each passing day your muscles start to look bigger. They feel fuller and denser as pools of phosphocreatine and creatine build inside your muscles. In the gym, you begin to notice the effects of German Creatine, and by day 5, you're already experiencing significant improvements in muscular power and endurance.
Week 2:Your bench is up, your curls are up, your dead lifts are up...all of your lifts are up. A surplus of phosphocreatine and creatine has been stored inside every skeletal muscle cell, and your body is showing visible increases in muscularity. In addition, you're not experiencing excessive water retention, and you're looking thick and full rather than soft, puffy and bloated.
Week 4:It's been 4 weeks, and you no longer believe that "Creatine is Creatine." The quality and purity of Creapure® has made a profound difference. For the past few weeks, you've been able to lift heavier weights for longer periods of time. As a result, your strength has dramatically increased. Looking at your body now compared to the "Before" photo you took on day 1, you see that your muscle mass has increased significantly thanks to the combination of German Creatine™, stronger workouts and proper diet.


German Creatine Directions:
Mix one(1) rounded teaspoon in eight (8) to ten (10) ounces of water or juice. Drink immediately. Fore best results, consume immediately after your workout.

Loading Phase:
Day 1 through 5: Consume one (1) rounded teaspoon four (4) times daily. Space servings evenly throughout the day.

Maintenance Phase:
Day 6 and Beyond: Consume one (1) rounded teaspoon one (1) to two (2) times daily.


----------

